# video



## GidgetFL (Apr 15, 2011)

do you have video of your Halloween haunt anywhere?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Who are you asking? This part of the forum is where the videos are located. Just pick a thread and you'll find pictures or pictures and video.


----------



## GidgetFL (Apr 15, 2011)

Everyone...
Sorry Newbie mistake, checking out videos now.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Okay. Please don't use black text. It's difficult to read.


----------



## GidgetFL (Apr 15, 2011)

Oops.
thank you.


----------

